# Stahls’ ID Direct™ Releases New Video Featuring Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new how-to video of Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™ process is now ready to view at StahlsID.com/
rip-away. This step-by-step video walks decorators through the simple Rip-Away Appliqué™ process.
Decorators will learn how to create stunning, premium appliqué looks using embroidery equipment,
Stahls’ CAD-CUT® Glitter Flake, and a heat press.

To view the Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™ video go to: StahlsID.com/rip-away.

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development,
manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with
the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair
Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia,
and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

